# Pond fishing Thailand



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

It has been 5yrs since I caught anything and well over 6 since I caught any fish from a non-pay to fish pond... Last time I caught anything was in the USA...













This pond is in the neighborhood and pretty much free from fishermen... I chummed this place about 3-4times and only fished it once earlier... Anyways, I only took 1rod out and some basic rice bran method... Hookbait of choice today was a Thai custard sandwich... Basic wire feeder running rig with somewhat short hook link... 
Here's the picture of the swim... 
ps... Mixed some leftover Japanese plum wine into my mix today...



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, shortly after I cast into the swim, this fish took off like a rocket... A nice chubby fish indeed... It is my first wildwater fish I caught since I got here... 5 yrs in the making. 
Guess its better late than never... ^^)







It was my only fish for the day... Beats a skunk anyday!!!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

That's some cool interesting stuff there. Any idea what kind. Looks like a short fat quillback carp combo. Thanks for the post and keep them coming if you get the chance.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

DOOOOOOD! Thought you had just up and disapeared! Awesome to see you back at it!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Way to attack Ak. Sound like you must be too busy to fish, slow down and get the rod out!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys! I will try and get out at least once or twice a week...not as much as I used to, but it beats nothing...lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice to see your on it, hope you're well.

jason


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Doing alright man!!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Crappielooker,
Was in Thailand twice myself back in 1988.
Loved it !!
People are super nice !!
One major temple with colored tiles was awesome.
Took a ride on a jet powered boat to floating river shops.
Visited Bangkok, Chaing Mai, met an absolutely beautiful Thai woman who toured with me, and also went to beach at Phuket and saw MUAI Thai boxing.
All night Downtown Bangkok bars were something else !
Loved the Thai food ! Definintely try the Sauteed chicken on a stick which u dip in peanut butter sauce, its delicious !!! (Still get it here in Ohio at Thai restaruant)
Ahh, those were the days !!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

The pope, you will have to come back then...  things have definitely change that's for sure.. 
On the fishing note, I will be heading to the beach this weekend... Gonna do some pier/surf fishing if I can... 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

crappielooker,
Curious, your first time to Thailand ?
If so, what prompted u to go ? (is it business trip or vacation ?)
How long are u there for ?
Pope


----------

